# Pre-emptive hard drive replacement?



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I replaced the original hard drives in our 2 S3 OLED TiVo's (December 2006 and January 2007) in September 2008 with 2 Western Digital AV-GP WD10EVCS drives so they are about 5 1/2 years old now. I've been tempted to pre-emptively replace them with 2GB drives to try and head off possible failure with loss of shows (and with the side benefit of gaining more space). We've had good experience with hard drives in computers and TiVos. Our original S1 drives were still working after 6 1/2 years and 9 years respectively for example.

I was curious if anyone else had thought about replacing their drives as they started to get older to avoid a failure.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I replaced the original hard drives in our 2 S3 OLED TiVo's (December 2006 and January 2007) in September 2008 with 2 Western Digital AV-GP WD10EVCS drives so they are about 5 1/2 years old now. I've been tempted to pre-emptively replace them with 2GB drives to try and head off possible failure with loss of shows (and with the side benefit of gaining more space). We've had good experience with hard drives in computers and TiVos. Our original S1 drives were still working after 6 1/2 years and 9 years respectively for example.
> 
> I was curious if anyone else had thought about replacing their drives as they started to get older to avoid a failure.
> 
> Scott


I think generally the itch for more space occurs before the fear of drive failure due to age.

Allow me to suggest that you find the list around here somewhere of replacement power supply capacitors and order a double helping and pre-emptively replace those while you've got the TiVos opened up for the drive replacement.

EDIT: The original S3 only uses the one model of power supply, so you can order the caps without having to open it up in advance.

The S3 HD and HD XL use the same supply as each other, which is different from the original S3's supply, but there are two different models of the HD/HD XL supply, so you have to pop the top in advance to see which one you've got.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Unitron,

I've already replaced the capacitors in one of my S3's and posted the Digikey parts list here that you forward occasionally to other OLED owners. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9131293#post9131293

I had also ordered parts for the second one at the same time so they are on hand when needed.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Unitron,
> 
> I've already replaced the capacitors in one of my S3's and posted the Digikey parts list here that you forward occasionally to other OLED owners.
> 
> ...


Well, see, I judged your post on its own merits rather than by taking notice of who posted it.



And of course, as always, my posts are also aimed at, and for the benefit of, future searchers.

(that's my story and I'm stickin' to it)


----------

